#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-07
<BugeyeD> lovelace: regarding tmux for screen users ...
<BugeyeD> tmux configuration is relatively straight-forward, and can be tweaked to act like screen.
<BugeyeD> it comes with an example configuration that does just that:
<BugeyeD> /usr/share/doc/tmux/examples/screen-keys.conf (on my current system)
<BugeyeD> here is a decent run-through of what it does, how it works, and how to reconfigure its defaults:
<BugeyeD> http://blog.hawkhost.com/2010/06/28/tmux-the-terminal-multiplexer/
<BugeyeD> the most notable difference in its default config is that the command-key is CTRL-b (screen uses CTRL-a). that was chosen because the original development/testing of tmux was done from within a screen session. :)
<BugeyeD> i've given several talks on screen over the years; i suppose i'll have to replace those in the future with talks on tmux ...
<BugeyeD> for reference, my own (pretty simple) config can be found here; please don't spam it ... : http://www.deweyonline.com/fossil/tmux-config
<lovelace> BugeyeD: Thanks!
 * lovelace loves how the instructions talk all about splitting windows into panes, but are absolutely silent on how to get them back into single windows!
<BugeyeD> lovelace: that's "break-pane" ... CTRL-! in my config (must be default, because i haven't changed it)
<lovelace> BugeyeD: Yeah, I found that later, but WAY down the page.
<BugeyeD> CTRL-<space> is mapped to next-layout, which i think is pretty nifty. i've been using xmonad as my window manager for several years now, and i'm able to replicate some of what i use that for directly with tmux
<BugeyeD> i started with screen-keys.conf to get me started, but eventually just created my own minimal config and am learning the tmux defaults for the rest.
<BugeyeD> i like simple configs because they are more portable.
#ubuntu-us-nc 2011-11-09
<jeffrash> The job is located in Charlotte, NC with one of our Fortune 500 direct client. They are looking for a Java Software Developer (Ubuntu) and the following is a more detailed description of the job.
<jeffrash> Anyone here a JAVA developer that's looking for work?
<BugeyeD> i'm a java drinker ...
#ubuntu-us-nc 2013-11-07
<bweinel> ...anybody home?
<Nivex> I'm having trouble with a machine running Xubuntu Saucy where I click Shutdown or Reboot in the logout screen and it dumps me back to the login prompt. Other saucy machines I have don't do this. Where should I start troubleshooting?
<holstein> Nivex: i would try issuing the commands from tty or the terminal
<Nivex> shutdown -r works, so it's clearly something in the GUI chain
<Nivex> it's just that there's been so much abstraction over the years
<Nivex> I have a vague notion it might be something in the consolekit interaction
<holstein> Nivex: i would try as another user, or temporarily move/rename the .config... or just remove the "saved sessions" in xfce
